# Biggest insult...ever..



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I was speaking to a trainer today and she told me that if I cannot properly train a Malinois theres no way I can train a Golden Retriever. She told me my dogs obedience is lacking. Ummm, I was so upset by this I just couldnt believe it. I trained my Mal/Shep all by myself with no help from any trainers...






Any I really lacking something in his obedience? I normally dont let him do a lot of frisbee etc because of his hips but little dont bother him. Also, the black collar in some of the clips arent a shock collar. Its a microchip type collar as his microchip for some reason died...

Heres another one. I never encourage him to chase animals. But it was a crow and I knew he wouldnt catch it. I was using this to demonstrate how well of control I have of him. I pulled a Malinois...off a prey


----------



## Bogart (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't quiet understand why would the trainer say that?
A Golden and a Mali are like to diffrent pairs of shoes anyway.
I like Malis we don't see many around here. 
A young friend's brother bought one and after a couple of Months she was to much work for him. He wanted to sell her and so my young friend (sister) took the pup in. She is 2 years old now and awesome. I have dogsat her for a few weeks and she got along with my dogs great, listens really well but is very intense while outside. In the house she is mellow.
Smart dogs for sure. Another Mali I know is from a Training Buddy her Male is a big Boy very smart and very protective of his Mom.
A Golden is just diffrent, very trainable also but by far not as intense. 
They are both smart breeds.
I did like your Video your dog knows alot of tricks and it shows you worked alot with him to get him to that level in obedience.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Im not sure if she was an actual trainer or she just passed herself off as one. She told me my dog shouldnt have any toys or treats as they dont need them. All they need is food, water and a dog bed. Ugh, I normally dont care what people think of my dogs but she just drove me up a wall. Mali's are so much more work then Goldens IMO, so if I could train a Mali, I am sure I could train a Golden. My cousins Golden I worked with and hes fine today


----------



## Bogart (Nov 14, 2009)

I know that alot of working dogs spent most of their day in a kennel waiting to be worked with and then being put back in the kennel. 
They are no FoFo house dogs that have stuffies laying around.
Their only purpuse is to work and that's it. 
I also had a Cattle Dog for 14 years and they are very intense dogs, very smart and active dogs. I got her at 2 years old and I had to teach her that on walks we do not chase Joggers or Bike riders. 
She learned and was able to walk off leash with me. 
Every dog needs a little diffrent training methods. Some are more shy, soft or stubborn.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

My dog was meant to work, but he lives inside with me. Hes my pet. But, I also work him outside from tracking to rollar blading to make sure hes exercised so we dont have problems from a Mal who is bouncing off the walls lol. 

Its hard work, trust me lol. If it werent for his hips he would be all over the place.


----------



## Bogart (Nov 14, 2009)

He still looks young. How old is your boy? I always say dogs need exercise Mental and Phyiscal to be healthy. My dogs get out every day rain or shine or snow. 
I wouldn't have a dog if they'd be just sitting in the backyard. 
If your dog has bad hips don't let him play to mach ball the abrubt breaking for the ball is not too healthy for the joints. 
Riding the bike at moderate speed or like you do roller scating is a good exercise to keep the dog well muskled and that will keep the joints together.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

What is a michrochip collar? And why would you care what a stranger would say about your training?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I think your boy is fantastic. If she saw my golden cross she'd probably explode - lol. Really, I was so impressed with your boy.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

That trainer needs to get another line of work.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You should have told that "trainer" if all she can do is insult her students, she can't teach them anything. 

I think you are right, she is not a trainer. If you were planning to take a class from her, forget it, find another class. A good trainer will applaud your progress and show you how to do more, if you need it, but it looks like to me you've done great on your own. If you are thinking about obedience competing you might need to fine tune (don't take that wrong, even the titled dogs whose owners post here fine tune all the time), but the instructor you work with shouldn't be insulting the level any student is at when they meet them.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I wouldn't put any credence in someone who says all a dog needs is food, water, and bed. She isn't worth a second of anyone's time. Her ignorance says it all.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I was shocked when she said that to me. She said this when my dog tried to play with hers and she blew a gasket saying her dog doesnt need to play. I asked her theory on that and she explained pretty much. 

Not very many dogs will stop at the road and not go on it after a toy. Hes 4, and I normally dont care what others thinks about him but she kinda threw me off the deep end based on her assumption. I have no intentions to compete all I want is a dog who will listen to me when out. 

I am careful about his joints, oddly he will play ball with his chuck it and frisbee. That was mostly done for the video clips I needed. Wasnt all taken on the same day I broke it into a few weeks then added every thing together. Usually all I do is walk him, put him on the treadmill, rollar blade or let him loose in the park when theres a ton of snow (He likes that) lol

My dog has a huge toy box, according to her he shouldnt have that


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

If a trainer told me that I'd ask for a refund and find another trainer. This person's attitude is all wrong for a training situation.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Thankfully she got no money from me . I hope no one gives her money I would hate to see how their dogs turn out


----------



## Bella & Biscuit's mom (Sep 9, 2011)

Lincoln_16 said:


> I was shocked when she said that to me. She said this when my dog tried to play with hers and she blew a gasket saying her dog doesnt need to play. I asked her theory on that and she explained pretty much.
> 
> My dog has a huge toy box, according to her he shouldnt have that


 
She sounds like an idiot!! I wouldn't listen to anything she has to say.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Lincoln_16 said:


> Im not sure if she was an actual trainer or she just passed herself off as one. She told me my dog shouldnt have any toys or treats as they dont need them. All they need is food, water and a dog bed.


Personally, anyone who would say this is not a dog person and I wouldn't give it/them another thought. I think you're doing very well with your dog and more power to you. I wish Darby had a recall like that. 

I have also read and been told that Goldens are one of the easiest breeds to train because the want to please and are very smart. This person just doesn't have a clue.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I hope that lady lives in a house with no furniture, or any other creature comforts because she doesnt need it. All she needs is food, water and one set of clothing. 

I feel bad for her dog.


----------



## bbuzz (Aug 8, 2010)

Personally this trainer sounds like she has a few screws loose. It is very easy to get upset or offended when some one makes judgement upon you or your lovely pup, however please try to ignore or place very little worth upon the trainers comments. 

The first though that entered into my mind is that the comments were made out of jealously or fear of her own capabilities. Let's hope so because its quite destressing to think of her dogs not being allowed the simple joy of play and even worse is that this behaviour is being passed on to other owners.

My advice to you is that other peoples judgement dont matter, what is important is that your happy and proud of your pup. You need to feel secure in your training, your dogs behaviour and your relationship with your dog. Any judgements or comments from us/trainer etc are not of great importance, as long as you and your pup are happy that's all that matters.


----------



## bbuzz (Aug 8, 2010)

General V said:


> I hope that lady lives in a house with no furniture, or any other creature comforts because she doesnt need it. All she needs is food, water and one set of clothing.
> 
> I feel bad for her dog.


Gold, you had me laughing out loud with that statement!!


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

was the trainer trying to get you to pay her for some extra lessons by any chance?


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

She sounds like an idiot. I would ignore what she said because she doesn't have a clue. Be very glad that you aren't in class with her as teacher.


----------

